# Possible Brain Tumor



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

Sorry to hear about the recent bad luck with your dogs. Unfortunately, I have no advice as to how to get a true diagnosis without the necessary tests. Hope things get better....


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

I am so sorry. I have walked this road. Our girl was a rescue who was with us for 7 years. Her symptoms started with increased intake of water and urine and blood tests ruled out basically everything else. She went on normally for about 5 months, then started with the confusion and bumping into things. Our vet felt it was most likely due to a brain tumor and told us that even if we chose to go the MRI route for a definitive diagnosis, it was unlikely she could be treated. Quality over quantity was our approach, we knew she wouldn't get better and eventually had to make the decision. It was one of the worst days of my life  We did try prednisone as a last ditch effort, but it did not work.


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

I am so sorry that you are going through this with Betty. It must be super scary

We chose not to put our 11 year old girl through an MRI due to the stress it would have caused her. We realised that there was nothing that we could do if there was a brain tumour For now you need to focus on the fact that she is super happy in between these dazed moments.

Why do these things often happen when we are about to leave?

I wish you the very best with your girl.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm very sorry. I went down this road almost 2 years ago. A few days before Christmas Cheyenne seemed off. A couple days after she seemed to have balance issues and started vomiting. At first they thought it was vestibular disease. She was 15 years old. It did not get better so we went to a neurologist. He did noninvasive tests and said he was sure she had a brain tumor, but an MRI would show where and chemo or radiation could buy us some time. We did neither, went back to our regular vet who also does Chinese medicine. He tried everything, but she probably had the tumor for a long time and nothing worked. In the end she couldn't walk without falling so we let her go two month after her first noticed symptom.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry about Betty.

I would discuss with your Vet your options. However, I think without extensive testing, you will not get an exact or accurate diagnosis.

Great to hear your other girl is doing well.

My thoughts are with you and both your girls.


----------



## Molly98 (Apr 12, 2013)

Thank you for your responses. Betty is her normal self this morning. I think we will just love her and Susie (the golden with lymphoma) as much as we can. Even with an MRI, we would not treat a brain tumor, if that is indeed what it is. Thank you and bless you all.


----------



## Molly98 (Apr 12, 2013)

It is with great sadness to report that Betty went to Rainbow Bridge last night. She had a wonderful day , her normal self. We went on one of her favorite walks with her sister golden, Susie, enjoying the beautiful fall day in southern Colorado. She got to bark at lots of dogs walking by the window and in the evening had her favorite dinner of chicken,kibble and home made chicken broth with some pumpkin on top. But in the evening, she suddenly jumped up and walked over to a wall, coming back with a dazed,confused look on her face. She slumped down on the floor and we got her into a comfortable position where she lapsed into a coma like state. We carried her to the vet where she passed over peacefully. We are so sad, but in my heart, I know it was the right thing to do. I just don't know how my other golden will handle this, as she seemed to know Betty was leaving for the last time. :-(((


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I am so very sorry for your loss, Betty sounds like she was a wonderful girl, and had a great life with you. My heart aches for you, and your family. Give Susie an extra hug from me.....Dawn


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm so very sorry for your family's loss.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Betty*



Molly98 said:


> It is with great sadness to report that Betty went to Rainbow Bridge last night. She had a wonderful day , her normal self. We went on one of her favorite walks with her sister golden, Susie, enjoying the beautiful fall day in southern Colorado. She got to bark at lots of dogs walking by the window and in the evening had her favorite dinner of chicken,kibble and home made chicken broth with some pumpkin on top. But in the evening, she suddenly jumped up and walked over to a wall, coming back with a dazed,confused look on her face. She slumped down on the floor and we got her into a comfortable position where she lapsed into a coma like state. We carried her to the vet where she passed over peacefully. We are so sad, but in my heart, I know it was the right thing to do. I just don't know how my other golden will handle this, as she seemed to know Betty was leaving for the last time. :-(((


May Betty Rest in peace. You did the right thing. She is with my Smooch and Snobear and all of our pets at the Rainbow Bridge! I added Betty's name to the 2013 Golden Ret. Rainbow Bridge List!
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...-goldens-passed-2013-list-21.html#post3463994


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Goldenssobeautiful (May 22, 2013)

I am so sorry! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss. What a wonderful last day you gave your girl. She was very loved and she certainly knew that.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

I am so Sorry for your loss. I'm glad her last day was so fun filled. Hugs to you!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

So very sorry for your loss. It does sound that her last day was a good one and that she passed peacefully. Hoping that memories of your good times with her remain with you always.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. RIP sweet Betty


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm so, so sorry for your loss. It sounds like Betty had a perfect last day and went in peace, surrounded by her people. I know it does not take away the pain now, but hopefully it will give you some comfort eventually. No matter what, they always leave us too soon. I'm so sorry.


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

I am so very sorry for your loss of your beautiful girl Betty. I know how hard it is, having lost our girl, Liberty, in May. We also have Liberty's half brother Artemis who came home the same day that Liberty did. He grieved as much if not more than we did over her loss. We did end up bringing a new soul into our home, as much for him as for us. I think for now all you can do is allow yourself to feel the sorrow and be there for Sally. Our thoughts and prayers are with you all. May Betty find my Liberty and enjoy chasing squirrels and butterflies until we meet them again.


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear this:"(


----------



## sunset (Mar 10, 2013)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

So sad. My heart breaks for you and your family. It's so hard to say goodbye. If they lived forever, it would be one day too short. Many hugs for you.


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

Oh, so sorry.
She went so suddenly.
It is good she had her favorite dinner and was home with her loved ones.
My thoughts are with you.


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

I'm so sorry, she knows you love her and she knows you did what was the kindest and loving thing you could do.


----------



## Jingers mom (Feb 10, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

I am so sorry to hear this. Know that you did the right thing. She would not have gotten better. Realizing that was the hardest for me when we went through it.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss of Betty. Sounds like she had a wonderful last day with you. She will live in your hearts forever!! I will keep Susie in my thoughts and prayers as she continues her fight with lymphoma. I know she is probably grieving the loss of Betty as well. RIP sweet Betty.


----------

